
Twitter had been in talks to buy FriendFeed too, co-founder Stone says - mgcreed
http://digital.venturebeat.com/2009/08/20/twitter-had-been-in-talks-to-buy-friendfeed-too-co-founder-stone-says/#
======
riffic
and thank god they didn't.

